# [SUCHE] Absolutwertgeber SSI Singleturn



## marlob (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ein Kollege braucht dringend einen Absolutwertgeber, SSI, Singleturn.
Auflösung und Genauigkeit sind erst mal egal sagt er.
Er sagte das sein Lieferant 5-6 Wochen Lieferzeit hat und er ihn diese Woche benötigt.
Hat jemand noch was herumliegen bzw. kennt einen Lieferanten der schneller liefert?


----------



## Verpolt (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

http://www.kuebler.com/ <--- sind recht fix 

http://www.heidenhain.de/

http://www.sick.com/de/de-de/home/Seiten/Homepage1.aspx


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2011)

Multiturn hätte ich am Lager, allerdings mit Profibushaube

ansonsten mit den bin ich auch ganz gut zufrieden, der Vertrieb sitzt sogar im Münsterland 
http://www.gotec-automation.de/


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2011)

Den kannte ich nicht.
http://www.gotec-automation.de/
Werde ich mir mal merken. Die anderen sind Standard bei uns. Trotzdem Danke 
Mein Kollege hat mittlerweile einen bekommen. Musste halt alles kurzfristig sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2011)

die sind ganz angenehm, die haben hier den Vertrieb für LIKA und
die bauen wieder unter anderen die Geber für FRABA.


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2011)

Normalerweise kaufen wir über niederländische Händler.
Da wir aber unser Deutschlandgeschäft ausbauen wollen und in Münster auch schon eine Niederlassung haben, werde ich unseren Einkäufer mal auf die aufmerksam machen.
Vielleicht haben die ja auch einen niederländischen Vertrieb?
Kriegst du Provision?  Dann sag ich das der Tip von dir kommt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Kriegst du Provision? Dann sag ich das der Tip von dir kommt


 
aber natürlich, ich muß schon ein neues Konto eröffnen weil das andere voll ist


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> aber natürlich, ich muß schon ein neues Konto eröffnen weil das andere voll ist


Notfalls wäre bei mir auch noch Platz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Notfalls wäre bei mir auch noch Platz


 
neh, das geht nicht. Das Schmiergeld ist Gebunden, ich darf das nur
für den eigenen Luxus ausgeben.  D.h. ich darf nur mir davon eine
Villa, Luxusjacht oder Limosine kaufen....leider, du wärst doch der
erste der etwas abbekommen würde :-D


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2011)

Du kannst mich ja aub uns zu auf deine Luxuxjacht einladen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Du kannst mich ja aub uns zu auf deine Luxuxjacht einladen


 
:icon_redface: ....ich muß aber zugeben, ganz viel passen da nicht rauf und mein Kapitänspatent musste ich
auch abgeben weil die Wasserchutzpolizei erwischt hatte als ich total blau war. Wir müssen
halt im Hafen bleiben.


----------

